# Wellesley College Fire Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Know a retired fire fighter looking to make some money?*

Fire Safety Officer
Institution:
*Wellesley College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/10/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

The Fire Safety Officer will work in the Office of Environmental Health and Safety and

Serve as a technical resource for the College
Act as a liaison with Wellesley Fire Department
Conduct fire and life safety inspections, document findings and work towards solutions with the campus community
Manage building evacuation plans throughout campus
Prepare appropriate information and conduct fire and life safety trainings for students, faculty and staff
Work in coordination with Campus Police

Requirements:

This individual will work up to 15 hours a week. Will have strong working knowledge of fire and life safety standards. Good computer skills required. Ability to communicate well with College Community. Good training and writing skills.
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Human Resources
Wellesley College
106 Central Street
Wellesley, MA 02481

Phone:
781-283-3202

Online App. Form:
http://career.wellesley.edu/postings/1556


----------

